# Linking turns is killing me (mainly heelside)



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

u just need to practice and if you still cant get it that take some lessons and watch youtube videos if you have to


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Read this mate. Somebody else asked pretty much precisely the same question a short time ago. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti...17281-need-help-transition-linking-turns.html


----------



## Weezy32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Even if i am wearing regular shoes i step on my toes and its natural i can easily do it but if i try to get on my heels its awkward and i almost have to push my ass out to do it. No wonder i am having issues with heelside right? Anyway to improve this?


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you have your own gear, or are you renting?

Regardless, do you know how your foward lean adjust (flad) is set? You could try cranking the flad down for more lean, should help with heel side.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't sweat. Just keep at it. I started out the same way. I could easily make a smooth, arcing cruise over to the left of a trail, transition to toe-side for a smooth arc over to the right side of the trail, and then have to practically stop to go back to heal-side. 

I learned with a skier. A rather aggressive skier. Probably before I was ready, he took my to one of the double-blacks at Stowe -- the infamous "front four." It felt like I was about to drop off the roof of a building it was so steep. I spent forever just dropping in because I knew that while I could ride toe-side or heal-side just fine, what would happen when I had to link the turns? Simple...dropped in to the left, toe-side turn, rode to the ride, then fell on my ass. Repeat. Repeat. At least you're sitting on your ass when you go down. Makes it kind of easier to get up again!

Practice. Just practice.


----------



## 808filth (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm new to snowboarding and to be honest I've never heard anyone say they have more trouble with heel side. Toe side was a killer for me and still is somewhat. I guess try traversing across the mountain until you feel comfortable with it. Just take it slow and soon you'll get it. Best of luck to you!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think your problem with heelside is actually more a toeside problem. The proper way to use your toeside edge is to drive your knees toward your toes, pressing your shins against the tongue of the boot. The effect is that you'll bend you're knees instead of your ankles.

It sound like you are using plantar flexion (standing on tippy toes), *which works your calves and once they're tired it is difficult to smoothly transition*. You can pick this out on the hill you'll see someone hesitating and their heels dropping in an unsteady shuddering movement. Since snowboard boots are designed to essentially immobilize your ankle, it's a losing battle.

I had the same problem 15 or so years ago. I hammered through and learned to ride that way. I was compensating be counter rotating and swinging the board around. I had to correct the problem later on. Fix your toeside and the heelside transition will come much more smoothly.


----------

